# port canaveral



## toro (Oct 1, 2007)

Went out of port Canaveral last sat. on BIG GAME and did real nice. Water was really ruff but went out 30 miles anyway. Did real good on A.J.'s and got two sails right on the edge of the gulf stream. My friend lives there and gets to go out once or twice a month so he thought it was kinda slow but to me it was awesome:letsdrink

The next day we went to the very south end of mosquito lagoon and started early but ended up in the Indian on some mangrove canals at the back of the base and absolutely Slade the trout used 3" swimming mullet gulps (white) on a red 1/4 ounce jig head and couldn't not catch a fish . Got some reds but not what was expected this time of year. I was very impressed with what the east central Florida coast had to offer. definitely make it a habit to go back!!

will post some pics when I get my camera back


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

You guys are pretty brave going out in that 25 knot wind! I heard sea's were 6 to 7 ft.

Thanks for the report.


----------

